# I JUST FINISHED THE TAB FOR BULB'S 'TOTLA MAD'



## vontetzianos (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey,

Here it is. Please note this is not an official tab as Bulb hasn't gone over it. This is just my attempt at tabbing it out. Its in GuitarPro, but for those who don't have it I'll scan in the tab as a few pictures a little later when my scanner's working. There might be a few small errors, but the general idea I believe is correct.

Enjoy.


----------



## ugmung (Apr 4, 2009)

looks pretty soild.


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks, man. I'm also in the process of finishing 'Insomnia' which should ready soon.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 4, 2009)

Excuse the stupid question, what tuning was that?


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 4, 2009)

^Low to high

A#
G
C
F
A
D

Pretty much Drop C tuning with a drop Bb on the bottom.





I should also mention the tempo should actually be around 140 bpm, not 160.


----------



## djentle (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks for the tab man its awesome. cant wait for Zyglorox or however its spelled haha.


----------



## Fred (Mar 11, 2010)

vontetzianos said:


> I should also mention the tempo should actually be around 140 bpm, not 160.



And therein lies literally the _only_ difference between "your" tab and the Powertab I posted when I did my YouTube cover of this in May 2008. Seriously, not a single other thing has been changed, other than your removal of my name from the tabbing credits. Every single note is played in the same position, every let ring is in exactly the same place, despite GP5 having a far better let ring system than Powertab does, those barely audible notes in the background are all exactly the same, and, miraculously, tapped in exactly the same way. Hell, all the same notes are ghosted, which I always do when I'm not entirely sure if they're there or just overtones, all of the ties are done in exactly the same unintuitive manner I've picked up as a bad transcribing habit. 

Oh, and that section at bar 78 in "your" tab where Gtr III comes in with a harmony part which doesn't sound quite right? That's because it's wrong. You just seem to have made exactly the same mistake I did. And when you clicked "Import Powertab", you forgot to remove the "Section I" rehearsal sign. Shame, as you managed to remember to get rid of all the others.

Please, if you're going to rip off my tab quite so heinously and call it your own work, at least have the courtesy to change more than just the tempo.


----------



## ddtonfire (Mar 11, 2010)

That sucks. Not cool. I've had my work ripped off like this before and it is a very disheartening feeling. Makes the people that produce quality tabs for free want to stop.

Great tab, though, Fred!


----------



## Samer (Mar 11, 2010)

Yea that's not cool dude, wish i could take back my thumbs up


----------

